# 60X Custom Strings Accepting Staff Shooter Applications



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

I know we're getting a late start but it's never too late for next year. Things are coming along nicely and it's time to expand our shooting staff a bit more. We're looking for around 10 Shooters to represent and promote our string company. We will be adding another 10-20 shooters next year as well. Please forward resumes to [email protected]


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Wow keep the resumes coming. I had no idea there was this much interest. It's going to be hard to pick just 10. I hope to have every selected by the end of the month.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

morning refresh


----------



## spot&dot (Nov 4, 2003)

Got mine sent


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

*Should I??*

Should i just drop my resume off on my way by?


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

pabowman said:


> Should i just drop my resume off on my way by?


Drop it off. It'll give me something to read on the crapper.


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

*lol...*

 just remember, you taught me everything i know, lol....:noidea:


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

4 spots left to fill by the end of the month. Got about 20 guys left to pick from. Get your info sent soon if you want to be considered.


----------



## Faust (Jun 13, 2009)

Will you consider internationally ?


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Yes we would consider international shooters as well.


----------



## FitaX10 (Aug 1, 2002)

TTT for a great company


----------



## newbster98 (May 7, 2010)

Email sent


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

got it. We'll be picking the rest of the staff over the holiday weekend so all you last minute applicants need to get your info in.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

All staff invites have been sent out. Congrats to all that were selected and thanks to all of you that applied. There were some tough choices for sure. Some came down to geographical location for selection. We plan to add another 10-20 staffers for 2011 so keep your eyes open for the announcement. I will be posting the staff once I get confirmation for each member.


----------



## newbster98 (May 7, 2010)

Just seeing what the status of the website is


----------

